# 2013 A3, GTI, or wait til next year



## slowmow (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi I am new and looking to buy my first Audi.
I am planning to buy an A3, but after reading around and doing some research, it seems there are a lot of options... 
I was looking at the current A3 2.0TFSI quattro S-tronic. Then I found the Golf GTI, and it seems to have more hp and better in minor aspects. One of my friend told me Audi is basically a premium version of VW, is that true? Also, from reading the forum, it seems the 3 series coming next year is pretty exciting, maybe even the S3? (Fingers crossed) 

So I guess the bottom line is, I can't make up my mind between the GTI, current A3 or wait for the newer model. Any recommendations? 
Thanks.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The big question you need to ask yourself at this point in the model year is: do you need the car now or can you wait? 

The new MQB based A3 sedan should be on sale by this time next year, if not a few months sooner. The new MQB based Golf/GTI should be on sale by this time next year as well. Forum arguments not withstanding, both are substantial improvements over the outgoing models: lighter, more spacious, more options, etc. 

Differences between the A3 and GTI are numerous and there are lots of discusions about cross shopping both. Personally, I considered trading my '06 A3 6MT Sport last fall for a GTI 6MT Nav+Sunroof package. The GTI is considered a MK6 vehicle while the A3 is technically still a generation behind. The MK6 is a heavily re-worked MK5 Golf/GTI PQ35 platform vehicle that substantially improved acoustics, interior design and lowered the time and cost to manufacture. 

The A3 has more creature comforts and has slightly more cargo room than the GTI. The GTI will better seat 4 passengers in 4-door configuration (taller roofline), has a better interior (in my option the steering wheel is worth the price of admission alone) and from my test drives I'd argue that it's actually quieter than the current A3 (wind and road noise). The GTI will be more sporty overall, but that doesn't mean a properly configured A3 is a slouch. Good tires and a rear sway bar and you've got a great A3 setup for everyday driving with sporting intentions.

You really need to drive both and determine which is a better fit for your personality. The cars are clearly aimed at different buyers even though a lot of the technical specifications are quite similar. 

My opinion is that if you can wait until the MK7/MQB product next year it will be worth it.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I was looking at getting a Golf R, but backed off that idea and decided to wait for the new MQB with Quattro and some kind of engine / transmission combo

So far the platform is overall lighter by several hundred lbs. The latest Golf built on this platform is over 200 lbs LESS then the out going. Rumour is the new GTI is in the same boat!

1) Better performance (mind you waiting on official word on what engine is being used)
2) Better handling
3) Better fuel mileage
4) Better braking
5) Better cost to the end user

Unfortunately I can't think of any negatives, but open to hearing them.

IMO if you can hold out, wait



> Even though it has a larger footprint than the Golf Mk6, the German firm's compact model is up to 100kg (220 pounds) lighter than its predecessor.
> 
> According to VW, among other savings, 3kg (6.6 lbs) were shaved from the new electrical wiring, 12kg (26.5 lbs) from the equipment features, 26kg (57.3 lbs) from the aluminum components in the chassis and 38kg (83.8 lbs) from the new body, bringing the base model's curb weight down to 1,050kg (2,315 pounds).


http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/08/vw-shares-first-details-about-new-2013.html


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

The new Golf was released today - read up! 

Man, if the rumours hold true, this is going to be getting exciting very quickly...I might even skip on the S3, grab a A3 TDI (or Jetta, man even the Golf looks great if they bring the GTD) and throw a chip on it...more torque, a 20-30 less hp, but insane MPG


----------



## atomic1125 (May 31, 2001)

Definitely wait until next year when the MQB platform comes out... lighter, better specs. I like the GTI, but I'll probably stay with Audi


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

atomic1125 said:


> Definitely wait until next year when the MQB platform comes out... lighter, better specs. I like the GTI, but I'll probably stay with Audi


http://www.autoblog.com/2012/09/11/volkswagen-cooking-up-lightweight-carbon-gti/

I dunno ...now don't get me wrong, I think an A3 of some sort is in the cards for me personally too, that curb weight...MK2 with newest technology anyone???

S3 sedan + carbon/aluminium + 2.0TFSI @ 300hp + Quattro? Now I am dreaming...


----------



## CaliSD (Oct 23, 2012)

*If the A3 doesn't show at LA...*

Is anyone else who is waiting concerned about a lack of LA reveal?

I am in the same boat as a few others here - I seriously considered buying a GTI, then fell in love with the Golf R but I don't want another stick shift. After reading up on the MQB A3 it seems to be the perfect fit for me - lighter, Quattro, DSG, ~220HP, ~250tq and I actually prefer the small sedan layout. It also sounds like this model will come in right around the same pricing of $32 to $35 in the States. 

All of this is wonderful but if the US release is pushed back into 2014 I would be far more tempted to pick up a 2012 Golf R for a really good deal and drive it until I can get an S3.

Anyone else?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliSD said:


> ....All of this is wonderful but if the US release is pushed back into 2014 I would be far more tempted to pick up a 2012 Golf R for a really good deal and drive it until I can get an S3. Anyone else?


Well, the Golf R is certainly better looking and is the equal of any A3/S3 in build and material quality.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

CaliSD said:


> Is anyone else who is waiting concerned about a lack of LA reveal?
> 
> I am in the same boat as a few others here - I seriously considered buying a GTI, then fell in love with the Golf R but I don't want another stick shift. After reading up on the MQB A3 it seems to be the perfect fit for me - lighter, Quattro, DSG, ~220HP, ~250tq and I actually prefer the small sedan layout. It also sounds like this model will come in right around the same pricing of $32 to $35 in the States.
> 
> ...


If George from Fourtitude is correct, it does not look like a sedan reveal is in the cards for the LA Autoshow. This jives with what I've been hearing as well (or, rather, NOT hearing/seeing). There haven't even been any camo'd spy shots of the sedan out and about.

The car will most definitely be revealed at either Detroit in January or Geneva in March. My take for cars being on the ground is mid to late summer based on info out of Audi and several suppliers who are working on the Gyor, Hungary factory expansion. That factory is slated to produce an "A3 variant" and is scheduled to begin volume production of said variant in early May, 2013. 

Remember - the current 8P A3 was revealed at the LA Autoshow when that show was in January. Many of us were expecting LA to be the reveal considering the California market and size of the show, but as of now it doesn't look like that will be the case.


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

Bumping this as I was offered a good deal on a 2013 A3 Quattro S tronic. 

Wondering if the 2014 will be in the same price point or what changes are going to make them worth waiting for.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

ModernMaven said:


> Bumping this as I was offered a good deal on a 2013 A3 Quattro S tronic.
> 
> Wondering if the 2014 will be in the same price point or what changes are going to make them worth waiting for.


http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/models/a3/a3-sportback.html

That should address your concerns.


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

JGreen76 said:


> http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/models/a3/a3-sportback.html
> 
> That should address your concerns.


Thanks. I like the interior on the new ones a bit better... but I keep reading that we might not get the 5 door hatch/sportback. Not sure I want the sedan form and definitely not the 3 door.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ModernMaven said:


> Thanks. I like the interior on the new ones a bit better... but I keep reading that we might not get the 5 door hatch/sportback. Not sure I want the sedan form and definitely not the 3 door.


IMO

Wait then. We will have an official release sometime next year (ha was going to say this year...)
If no sportback then join a mass majority of us grabbing a 2013 that Audi will be clearing out, or wait till the 2014 touches down.


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> IMO
> 
> Wait then. We will have an official release sometime next year (ha was going to say this year...)
> If no sportback then join a mass majority of us grabbing a 2013 that Audi will be clearing out, or wait till the 2014 touches down.


I think they are already starting to clear them out... there are a few very limited quantities in this area of quattro DSG's in premium plus, that is why I am considering one right now because they are starting to deal on them. There aren't many left. Found only one with nav...not sure if the screen is worth the extra 2K it adds, though.


----------

